# bondi vet is useless



## mis-devious (Sep 30, 2010)

tonights ep, he cant even tell a diamond python from a broad headed snake.. haha. thats like seeing a worm and saying step back it may be a centerpede........
she should have called a snake catcher instead


----------



## Snakewise84 (Sep 30, 2010)

i was about to post that too lol


----------



## woody101 (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL i havnt seen it i taped it i saw the add and im like thats a nice diamond just from seeing the add vert


----------



## Kirby (Sep 30, 2010)

hahaha. was just laughing at this myself... think he's ever used the hook before. 

'just grab the damn thing'


----------



## Snakewise84 (Sep 30, 2010)

he is releasing it next week hehe


----------



## Snakewise84 (Sep 30, 2010)

well he did say he has never be call for it before but guess they needed more for the show


----------



## zeke (Sep 30, 2010)

hha i was thinking the same thing haha


----------



## stockhorse (Sep 30, 2010)

I wouldn't know the difference either.But I would surely have erred on the side of caution just as he did.Would you prefer that he just barged in and been bitten by a venomous snake? How quickly we condemn.Tall Poppy syndrome at play yet again.


----------



## mis-devious (Sep 30, 2010)

well its just silly that someone who is ment to be a qualified doctor for animals cant tell the most destinctive python in australia from some random snake


----------



## Snakewise84 (Sep 30, 2010)

my bad thought i heard they say next week lol


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 30, 2010)

no, as a vet of Australian fauna he should at least have basic knowledge of local species one would think,
also im positive, on veterinarian scale he certainly is not a tall poppy my local vet thats Indian born knows more about local species than him... 
JMO


----------



## Snakewise84 (Sep 30, 2010)

cant ya tell by the shape of the head ? and scales shape too


----------



## Kirby (Sep 30, 2010)

This isnt a case of Tall Poppy Syndrome.

its not like i asked for him to be a celebrity veterinarian, or voted, or supported... and then condemned, mocked and teased. 

This is just mockery.


----------



## stockhorse (Sep 30, 2010)

And you expect the same vet that you attend to,at a glance, tell the difference between a staffordshire bull terrier and an american pit bull? He is not a reptile vet,If you really need to slag someone off then pick on the dude that built your side fence,it is nowhere near straight.


----------



## mis-devious (Sep 30, 2010)

i think just about every part of there body tells them apart tattoodkitten LOL. and that is exactly right RatoRey!!!!


----------



## mis-devious (Sep 30, 2010)

haha lol who's fence


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 30, 2010)

This would have been scripted to make it more exciting for the average punter . They would have known what it was when they hired it for the show . Ok l may be cynical but if they waited for stuff to happen it would be a boring series . " Tonite a Labrador gets his booster shots "


----------



## Snakewise84 (Sep 30, 2010)

i have to be careful on how i read things some times. i did ask someone if it was a staffy or a pitty and my side fence is not straight either lol


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 30, 2010)

stockhorse said:


> And you expect the same vet that you attend to,at a glance, tell the difference between a staffordshire bull terrier and an american pit bull? He is not a reptile vet,If you really need to slag someone off then pick on the dude that built your side fence,it is nowhere near straight.


actually raj is an extremely good vet and i wouldn't be surprised at all if he knew those mongrels at a glance 
he even knows the diff between a good vet and good ratings


----------



## Snakewise84 (Sep 30, 2010)

haha he is good and year they did need to spice it up alittle and i guess that was the why to do it but it also shows that he was trying to put out there that dont just pick up a snake but to at least know what it is before doing so. and how scared some people can be too


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 30, 2010)

mis-devious said:


> tonights ep, he cant even tell a diamond python from a broad headed snake.. haha. thats like seeing a worm and saying step back it may be a centerpede........
> she should have called a snake catcher instead



Actually there is a venomous snake that is considered very easy to mistaken for a diamond. Can't remember if its the broadheaded or the Stephens Banded but at a first glance an untrained eye can get themselves into trouble thinking they have found a diamond python, and pick it up.

tattooedkitten I thought the music was real scarey. I was yelling at the TV for him to just pick it up. "Use your hands you woose." But in reality I'd never do that to anyone. Snakes aren't everyone's cuppa tea so its easy for us to criticise those who aren't so keen.


----------



## thals (Sep 30, 2010)

Hopeless! :lol:


----------



## phantomreptiles (Sep 30, 2010)

He is a tv vet, just like dr harry, they hardly practise, at he least released it and he looks good with no shirt even if he is crap with reptiles : )


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 30, 2010)

phantomreptiles said:


> ...... at he least released it and he looks good with no shirt ........)



Yeah, I thought so too...hehe


----------



## Snakewise84 (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah he said boredheaded and diamonds like alike


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 30, 2010)

i will call his 6pac and raise a keg 
(rubs belly)


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok. I didn't see the first of it. Was arguing with a cranky daughter and I heard the words "diamond python" on tele. Great way to snap a kid out of a bad mood I said, "quick Mel, snakes on tele." She bolted to the lounge room, forgetting about anything else and didn't remember afterwards either. Yah


----------



## hypochondroac (Sep 30, 2010)

It's television, most of it is a fabrication anyway. He went to some girls house to drop off their sick puppy for gods sake, vets don't do that and anybody who knows anything about reptiles doesn't announce on national television that they hibernate.

He's a ken doll goob.

(How is anybody finding this guy attractive?)


----------



## Snakewise84 (Sep 30, 2010)

haha yeah my girls are the same


----------



## mis-devious (Sep 30, 2010)

to add to the negativity..lol.. when he came to the reptile park he acted like the most stuck up guy ever.. pretty much yelled out.. chiks dig me cause im a vet.. and i know im hot.. and everyone loves me (didnt really yell lol obviously but may as well have)


----------



## hypochondroac (Sep 30, 2010)

ps ugmug.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 30, 2010)

i think a few off you should get of your high horse.

regardless of it being a gee up or planned for the show (which it probably was), not every vet is a reptile specialist, much like every vet isn't a specialist with livestock. 

Sure majority on here can probably pick a python from an elapid or colubrid, but we are all snake nuts and get to look at them everyday.

At the end of the day he portrayed the right message, if you're not sure don't grab it. how many of you can ID every snake in your local area? very few of you i bet (just look at how many on this site incorrectly id snakes on here when someone puts a pic up). Yes he's a vet, but i'm sure he doesn't spend his spare time in the bush chasing snakes. better to be on the side of caution rather than go in and cop a bite from an elapid.


----------



## hypochondroac (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm not bad mouthing anything he said about being careful, i've only seen the show once or twice but i just hate people who give out information without thoroughly researching it first, especially when it's being aired on television. I know if it was me, i'd take the time and learn.


----------



## ssshazza (Sep 30, 2010)

stockhorse said:


> And you expect the same vet that you attend to,at a glance, tell the difference between a staffordshire bull terrier and an american pit bull? He is not a reptile vet,If you really need to slag someone off then pick on the dude that built your side fence,it is nowhere near straight.


 

:shock: wow, are you serious? If your vet can't tell the difference between Staffys and PitBulls i'd be pretty worried!!!! It takes about 4 seconds to determine the difference


----------



## phoebe (Sep 30, 2010)

mis-devious said:


> to add to the negativity..lol.. when he came to the reptile park he acted like the most stuck up guy ever.. pretty much yelled out.. chiks dig me cause im a vet.. and i know im hot.. and everyone loves me (didnt really yell lol obviously but may as well have)


 
Fortunately I have only seen him there in passing...have not had a proper run in with him yet haha.


----------



## jenene283 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> i think a few off you should get of your high horse.
> 
> regardless of it being a gee up or planned for the show (which it probably was), not every vet is a reptile specialist, much like every vet isn't a specialist with livestock.
> 
> ...


 

Well said Ozzie Python, I agree 100% - couldnt have said it better myself !!1


----------



## LiasisKing (Sep 30, 2010)

the thing that i liked about it was that he was being cautious (so people didnt get the idea that if you have a snkae in your pool to just grab it out) the thing that i HATED was that he let it go 20 metres away from a major HIGHWAY !


----------



## stockhorse (Sep 30, 2010)

*bondi vet*



ssshazza said:


> :shock: wow, are you serious? If your vet can't tell the difference between Staffys and PitBulls i'd be pretty worried!!!! It takes about 4 seconds to determine the difference


 
That is why now DNA has to be taken before a dog can be declared a dangerious dog based on breed identification?


----------



## jenene283 (Sep 30, 2010)

Broad headed python



Diamond Python 


Pretty similar to the un-trained eye, I reckon


----------



## mis-devious (Sep 30, 2010)

but that is the whole point... he is ment to be trained


----------



## stockhorse (Sep 30, 2010)

he is trained as a vet not a reptile expert


----------



## dpeica (Sep 30, 2010)

Thats an intergrade


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 30, 2010)

stockhorse said:


> That is why now DNA has to be taken before a dog can be declared a dangerious dog based on breed identification?


rich people can go thru court bs with that DNA crap but the rest of us have to go by standerd operation of vet sight call, and i know from exp if u cant afford to fight the dangerous dog claim hes already a dead dog.


----------



## mis-devious (Sep 30, 2010)

but he obviously knows what the two snakes look like to say i hope its not a broad headed i hope it is a diamond


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> i think a few off you should get of your high horse.
> 
> regardless of it being a gee up or planned for the show (which it probably was), not every vet is a reptile specialist, much like every vet isn't a specialist with livestock.
> 
> ...


 

well if you cant ID the snake shouldnt capturing it be left to a professional that can?


----------



## stockhorse (Sep 30, 2010)

NatoRey said:


> rich people can go thru court bs with that DNA crap but the rest of us have to go by standerd operation of vet sight call, and i know from exp if u cant afford to fight the dangerous dog claim hes already a dead dog.



The Authorities now have to do the DNA test in Qld.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

P.S when broadheads get to the 6ft mark they no longer look like diamond pythons


----------



## mis-devious (Sep 30, 2010)

(Y) farma.. great point


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 30, 2010)

Farma said:


> well if you cant ID the snake shouldnt capturing it be left to a professional that can?


 
true farma, but he made that assumption from the other end of a pool, lift the lid and he said yes its a diamond. end of the day he did correctly ID it before handling it, atleast he had an idea of what else it could possibly be and showed some caution. And that is exactly my point here, nothing else. if you don't know what it is, don't touch it - simple.


----------



## Gusbus (Sep 30, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> i think a few off you should get of your high horse.
> 
> regardless of it being a gee up or planned for the show (which it probably was), not every vet is a reptile specialist, much like every vet isn't a specialist with livestock.
> 
> ...



couldnt agree with you more bud, not everybody a superstar like most of the snake genius's on here..


----------



## blakehose (Sep 30, 2010)

Gusbus said:


> couldnt agree with you more bud, not everybody a superstar like most of the snake genius's on here..



Yes, ease up a bit on the poor fella


----------



## Bombie (Sep 30, 2010)

regardless of his tv skills he is giving off the right message about exercising caution - and i have seen many snake handlers in south east queensland get confused between a keelback and a rough scale snake! they're easy to pick when you know what you're looking for, but put it in the garden, behind a bit of wood, in a pool etc and its not a simple as you would think!


----------



## bigi (Sep 30, 2010)

i couldnt believe he took a lamb for a walk down at Bondi beach the other week, what was he thinking


----------



## punisherSIX (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, he really should just become a member on here, that way he will know everything.


----------



## souldoubt (Sep 30, 2010)

Firstly you are being extremely naive if you think we get much more than a few lectures on reptiles throughout an undergrad vet degree. Reptiles are left to further studies or your own interest - vet school teaches you sweet FA about them.

Secondly I remember Jonno posting a picture of a Coastal Taipan on here claiming it was a red keelback and a lot of people on this forum WITH an interest in reptiles swore it was a red keelback.....no one will get it right all the time and typical small animal vets definitely aren't experts in reptile identification.

This thread has been a massive waste of 10 minutes, dont even know why I bothered replying.


----------



## cris (Sep 30, 2010)

souldoubt said:


> Secondly I remember Jonno posting a picture of a Coastal Taipan on here claiming it was a red keelback and a lot of people on this forum WITH an interest in reptiles swore it was a red keelback.....no one will get it right all the time and typical small animal vets definitely aren't experts in reptile identification.


 
:lol: Thats not to mention how many cant pick a taipan from a brown snake, or a mulga snake from a brown snake etc. some cant even tell lizards from snakes. Some people are so stupid they dont even know everything about stuff that has little to do with them.


----------



## soundfix (Sep 30, 2010)

Yer agree with that one ,I needed to get my snake sexed a few years ago and when i walked into our local Vet( Im in semi ruralarea), the staff all jumped up,when i told them a snake was in the box i had, they told me how much they 'dislikes' snakes ect, and went on to tell me, that they dont have a vet that 'does snakes'.I quickly drove over to our other Vet, where i got the same story.I ended up going to Pete Nosworthy at Gosford.
Even though the program is edited, so what, its not meant to be drama-
Anyway,if they need more action, Dr Chris to come look for my snake,-Ill hide it on purpose.-Love the guy...! 
Also I love to watch a grown man shed a tear over a suffering animal. More of it i say!!


souldoubt said:


> Firstly you are being extremely naive if you think we get much more than a few lectures on reptiles throughout an undergrad vet degree. Reptiles are left to further studies or your own interest - vet school teaches you sweet FA about them.
> 
> Secondly I remember Jonno posting a picture of a Coastal Taipan on here claiming it was a red keelback and a lot of people on this forum WITH an interest in reptiles swore it was a red keelback.....no one will get it right all the time and typical small animal vets definitely aren't experts in reptile identification.
> 
> This thread has been a massive waste of 10 minutes, dont even know why I bothered replying.


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 1, 2010)

he's hot.


----------



## Shmacky (Oct 1, 2010)

I've got several close friends that are fully qualified vets, and they'll call me for advice about snakes if they're stuck and I've only had snakes for a little over a year - but I've been reading about them for quite a while. 
You can't expect a vet to know everything about every animal.

The vets in bushier areas tend to know more about wild/native animals, than an inner city vet would ever be expected to know. 
There are specialist vets for a reason. A Doctor only needs to know about one type of animal - us. How many should a vet know???

And also to his defence, he only mentioned he wasn't sure what it was before he took the lid off the skimmer box. A bit a drama to the show keeps everyone interested


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 1, 2010)

dpeica said:


> Thats an intergrade



Best reply on this thread by far :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 1, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> he's hot.


 
Bahahahaha!!! 

So funny that Fay just edited your post so that you ONLY say, "He's hot"!!! Oh, the power of being a mod :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 1, 2010)

On another note, I can understand that if the snake was generally brown and not a lot of markings and far away, a qualified vet MIGHT not know straight off the bat what every single species of snake would be.

BUT, after 6 years of study, and obviously some study in wildlife care and husbandry, since he has treated other native animals (the cute ones mostly), I would think that he would know a python when he saw one. Or, at least, for the sake of his rep, someone could have googled it and whispered the answer to him before the tape started rolling :lol: 

Either way, I'm with Ash  except that pretty boy look.... meh.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 1, 2010)

I think you guys are a bit harsh. I have a few veterinarian friends, and what they had to do and learn to become one is phenomenal. Remember that most vets only have a general interest in reptiles and warm blooded animals are what the specialise in. I can find people that would be worse at snake identification than him.


----------



## Odonutter (Oct 1, 2010)

er...yeah...I am a pom and have only been here for a few years but I clocked it was a Diamond Python from the advert. I was confused, because I couldn't work out why they were making it out to be such a big deal and why he didn't just grab the tail - I didn't see the show but reading this thread now, it all becomes clear. This isn't tall poppy at all, it's just silly TV.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 1, 2010)

mis-devious said:


> tonights ep, he cant even tell a diamond python from a broad headed snake.. haha. thats like seeing a worm and saying step back it may be a centerpede........
> she should have called a snake catcher instead


 
Very easy mistake if you are not all that familiar with snakes ....


----------



## giggle (Oct 1, 2010)

I unfortunately missed it. Why? My boyfriend hates him. Why? Cause he is a pretty famous boy. 

Otherwise, the show is about animals and my boy would be all over it. But... guys get very aggressive when confronted with those pretty boy types. Its hilarious 

Its a decent show, dudes a glamour vet. Doubt he does much of his own work, lucky bastard ^_^ Because he puts on the drama for the show and pretends to have trouble identifying a reptile doesn't condemn all vets. 

As far as coming to a public forum to criticise him... go ahead I say  He puts himself in the public eye and therefore opens himself up to criticism... in theory it is why he is paid so much. SO he is therefore paid to take our trash talk  So go ahead boys.
Their comments werent within the realm of defamation, they werent down right nasty, they were well within their rights of free speech and well on topic  Dudes never going to read the discussion so his feelings being hurt isnt in question. Let them vent a little. It gets my goat that he is a famous pretty boy as well that can pose a few months of the year for his show and live a rich life... even if I do like looking at him shirtless and wish I lived his lifestyle ^_^

As for pitty vs staffy... I used to work for one of the notorious councils as an animal control officer... here in qld ^_^
Now... the reason they do a blood test is simple... actual pitbulls are rare and 'pitbull type' animals were being taken. They were taken on the basis that people were breeding new strains from other breeds to fight in pits. Creating new australian pitbulls from staffy, mastiff and other lines. 
Some people with some money got together and faught this and now DNA is required which has completely thrown out eliminating the new pit rings. And all because of the general incompetence of one person  If you know the story behind it all you will know who that one person is 
I put in objections... and got fired. Anyone interested in the story, I will be happy to PM about it ^_^
As far as identifying them for sure... it is easy. Staffy and pitty are easy to tell apart. Purebred amstaff and pitty may be more difficult as they are essentially the same breed. Even crosses of certain breeds bred to look like pittys are generally easy to spot. Though some people have merely bred purebred staffys... papered... to take the place of pits. 
My concern would have rather been eliminating dogs that clearly had been in fights or bred for fighting instead of going on the ridiculous rampage that the notorious council went on... taking peoples pet dogs from them for no reason other than one persons personal vendetta. 
Man I have some stories from that place... I almost got involved in the court case that stopped the pet dog killing because they resembled a pitbull a little.

Ok... ima stop ranting now ^_^


----------



## 1issie (Oct 1, 2010)

What is Tall Poppy Sydrome exactly???,what is he doing next week??? +im only a 9 year old and can tell the difference between a diamond and a broad head easily!!!!,maybe he didn't reconisge it coz maybe he hasn't had much experience with snakes?????


----------



## Megzz (Oct 1, 2010)

1issie said:


> What is Tall Poppy Sydrome exactly???,what is he doing next week??? +im only a 9 year old and can tell the difference between a diamond and a broad head easily!!!!,maybe he didn't reconisge it coz maybe he hasn't had much experience with snakes?????


Tall poppy syndrome is where people pick on/bring down people who they feel are doing better than the 'rest of us'. I guess like jealousy.


----------



## Megzz (Oct 1, 2010)

punisherSIX said:


> Yeah, he really should just become a member on here, that way he will know everything.


:lol: So true.

I agree with the girls here who have said hes hot... I dont usually like the pretty boy thing either but I'd make an exception for him. He can confuse whatever animals he likes, just keep him on tv.


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 1, 2010)

1issie said:


> What is Tall Poppy Sydrome exactly???,what is he doing next week??? +im only a 9 year old and can tell the difference between a diamond and a broad head easily!!!!,maybe he didn't reconisge it coz maybe he hasn't had much experience with snakes?????



Aahh...1issie...you are so cute  And refreshing, which makes for a change on here :lol:

Megzz explained it rather well for you


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 1, 2010)

Megzz said:


> :lol: So true.
> 
> I agree with the girls here who have said hes hot... I dont usually like the pretty boy thing either but I'd make an exception for him. He can confuse whatever animals he likes, just keep him on tv.



He can make a house call to me anytime.....oops :shock:

Am I allowed to say that? :lol:


----------



## ntvnm (Oct 1, 2010)

dpeica said:


> Thats an intergrade


 
No it's not, That's a Hybrid from America ,that pic is from an American site 
called Propagating carpet pythons and it is was incorrectly labeled.

Intergrade is a natural occurring cross and a Hybrid is a man made cross...
just as the Breeder has incorrectly labeled that pic and you have believed
it and started to spread incorrect information is exactly the same as what this Bondi vet is doing


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 1, 2010)

mis-devious said:


> but that is the whole point... he is ment to be trained



No, thats where you're wrong. He did the right thing not rushing in to grab at it. Even the expert snake handlers will take caution before grabbing at snakes. Many snakes can look similar at first glance. Take the time to get a proper ID before you go sticking your neck out.

Thanks for the photos. I knew it was one of them that was similar to the diamond..even if that photo is an intergrade....lol

I have a book written by Rick Shine who claims that in NT king brown snakes can be easily mistaken for water pythons.


----------



## raaaa (Oct 1, 2010)

Well lets just have a little sense here if he was untrained enough not to know the difference between the two why the hell did he think it was a good idea to pick it up? thats what snake catchers are for...if it was me i would have just left him there he wasnt hurting anyone. 
And once hed identified it as a diamond (something i did at first glance and im no snake expert) why didnt he just pick it up? ****ing around with a hook only served to piss it off more and then when he finaly used his hands he just about let it go coz he was afraid of it lol. I mean yeah its gonna hurt a bit if you get taged but man up your supposed to be a vet ffs.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 1, 2010)

Not everyone wants to be bitten by snakes. Even the harmless python can give a nasty bite.


----------



## 1issie (Oct 1, 2010)

ohhhhh,thats what it means!!!!!!!


----------



## mis-devious (Oct 1, 2010)

ok, if its like what your saying 'vets arnt reptile trained' why the hell is he doing a house call to a women with a snake in the pool


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 1, 2010)

mis-devious said:


> ok, if its like what your saying 'vets arnt reptile trained' why the hell is he doing a house call to a women with a snake in the pool



Its all for entertainment.
It is a TV show.......


----------



## sarah_m (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought it was great that he brought up the fact that they can be confused with a broard headed. I wonder how many people with no interest in snakes have even heard of a broard headed snake?
And I agree that his show of caution was the right thing to do. It teaches the public (kids especially) that you shouldn't just pick up a wild snake if you THINK you know what it is. If he had just rushed in and grabbed it, saying it was obviously a diamond python then the next time "little Jonny" sees a snake wih spots , he will probably think it is safe to pick up, with possible serious consequences.

PS/ I wish my vet looked like that!!! My dog has to have knee surgery soon, and I suggested we take her up to see Dr Chris (my husband said no)


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 1, 2010)

Poor Dr. Chris


----------



## jcunningham (Oct 1, 2010)

first thing is he has some knowledge of local species how would he know that broadies live in the area 2nd its tv they make things up to make it excitin but most importantly how many of u amatuers at a glance could tell the difference between a young e. brown n a marsh or a young red belly and small scale without pikin it up stop with the procrastinating ur all DH"s with too much time on ur hands


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have said it before, doctors have it easy because the human body never changes, vets need to know so much about so many animals. You cant expect vets to know it all. 
I would like to know why people actually call him out to catch and relocate. I have a good relationship with my vet along with my 20 or so different animals, but I would not ring them to remove a snake from my yard, even before I knew how to do it myself.


----------



## sarah_m (Oct 1, 2010)

daniel1234 said:


> I would like to know why people actually call him out to catch and relocate. .



Have you seen him???
If he were my vet I would be calling him every time I stood on a snail or my cat had a hairball. Any excuse!!!
Didn't you see how eager the old lady was to give him a kiss, until she realised he meant the snake?


----------



## Megzz (Oct 1, 2010)

sarah_m said:


> Didn't you see how eager the old lady was to give him a kiss, until she realised he meant the snake?


LOL!

But seriously I guess people call him out to relocate snakes cos hes a famous vet and they want to be on tv and he probably agrees to do it from time to time cos it makes his show more interesting.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Oct 1, 2010)

haha sounds like a good laugh..when abouts was it on?


----------



## MrSpike (Oct 1, 2010)

giggle said:


> As for pitty vs staffy... I used to work for one of the notorious councils as an animal control officer... here in qld ^_^
> Now... the reason they do a blood test is simple... actual pitbulls are rare and 'pitbull type' animals were being taken. They were taken on the basis that people were breeding new strains from other breeds to fight in pits. Creating new australian pitbulls from staffy, mastiff and other lines.
> Some people with some money got together and faught this and now DNA is required which has completely thrown out eliminating the new pit rings. And all because of the general incompetence of one person  If you know the story behind it all you will know who that one person is
> I put in objections... and got fired. Anyone interested in the story, I will be happy to PM about it ^_^
> ...



There is no pitbull blood in the sampling used in Australia for DNA testing, therefor there is no way that the test can come back as a "Pitbull". Regardless, DNA testing is innacurate.

Amstaff's and APBT are completely different dogs, they may look similar but you'd be hard pressed to find an Amstaff with the athletic ability and gameness of an American Pitbull Terrier.

And any people dumb enough to try and throw in other breeds of dog to create fighting dogs are usually street level wanna-be-thugs that think agression is what wins a fight. And all they are trying to do is get away with it. I suggest you read Colby's book "The American Pitbull Terrier" and learn about the history of these dogs.

I'd be interested in reading this story you are talking about.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 1, 2010)

jcunningham said:


> first thing is he has some knowledge of local species how would he know that broadies live in the area 2nd its tv they make things up to make it excitin but most importantly how many of u amatuers at a glance could tell the difference between a young e. brown n a marsh or a young red belly and small scale without pikin it up stop with the procrastinating ur all DH"s with too much time on ur hands


 

Even the OP has trouble ID'ing snakes  ..... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/d-117715/


----------



## cris (Oct 1, 2010)

giggle said:


> I unfortunately missed it. Why? My boyfriend hates him. Why? Cause he is a pretty famous boy.



The show is rubbish(like most reality TV), could be why he doesnt want to watch it. If it were a hot chick in a bikini we would watch it and you would probably whinge about how crap the show or host was.


----------



## Megzz (Oct 1, 2010)

cris said:


> The show is rubbish(like most reality TV), could be why he doesnt want to watch it. If it were a hot chick in a bikini we would watch it and you would probably whinge about how crap the show or host was.



You might be onto something. Get Dr chris to take his shirt off and also get him a hot girl who wears a bikini as an assistant. Imagine the ratings!


----------



## D3pro (Oct 1, 2010)

holy cow this thread hasn't been closed yet? lol


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 1, 2010)

For those that haven't seen the episode it can be found here. Its Episode 11 (3/4). Its about 3 minutes into the 3rd segment.

Personally I see little wrong with what he did. Although he did make hard work of getting it in the bag.


----------



## stockhorse (Oct 1, 2010)

You do all realise he did actually get tagged.


----------



## BenReyn (Oct 1, 2010)

That segment basically encapsulates general vet's inability to deal with anything scaly, after doing work experience as one- and being friends with a son of a vet, I can vouch for how true the sometimes perceived 'paranoia' is.
There's only a few vets I would trust with reptiles, and evidently the Bondi vet isn't one of them.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 1, 2010)

People are too quick to get on their soapbox about vets when it comes to birds and reptiles. Consider your average veterinary practice who will deal with only 2 species for about 80% of cases with the last 20% comprising of small mammals, a few birds and the occasional reptile. It is definitely true that unless a vet has decent experience with reptiles that the knowledge may be lacking, however this is not the vets fault.

If you present anyone, regardless of experience with a diamond python when the last reptile they laid eyes on was a bearded dragon over a month ago, mistakes are understandable. Fortunately there is plenty of (NON INTERNET!!) literature available for reptile keepers to read to form their own opinion. If you don't have access to an experienced reptile vet, this is a must.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Oct 1, 2010)

I dunno if anyone else has said this yet, but a broad headed snake will grow to a max of about 90cm, yet most are around 60cm. he has a 6ft snake or somethin like that and he still doesn't know whether its a broad head or a diamond!?


----------



## Megzz (Oct 1, 2010)

I dont even know what a broad headed snake looks like, probably because I have nothing to do with them.. Maybe he usually doesn't either!?


----------



## JasonL (Oct 1, 2010)

Better to err on the side of caution was the message the show was trying to get across, not all members of the general public are experts on herpetofauna, some don't even have field guides or even know who Harold Cogger is!!! Go figure hey?


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's another pic , this one was dropped off to my place by a person who thought it was diamond , he told us his mate was holding it ....


----------



## jordo (Oct 1, 2010)

He's a vet, not a herpetologist. May as well be whining about a baker not knowing the different cuts of meat...


----------



## cris (Oct 1, 2010)

Chimera said:


> People are too quick to get on their soapbox about vets when it comes to birds and reptiles. Consider your average veterinary practice who will deal with only 2 species for about 80% of cases with the last 20% comprising of small mammals, a few birds and the occasional reptile. It is definitely true that unless a vet has decent experience with reptiles that the knowledge may be lacking, however this is not the vets fault.


 
Some vets cant even ID every fish species that would live in their area or know in detail how to look after such critters, considering humans are also animals they should know as much as any specialist surgeon too. I reckon vetinary degrees must be given away in raffles :lol:


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Oct 1, 2010)

At least he made people aware that there is a snake that looks similar to a diamond Python that is venomous and that they shouldn't just go picking them up assuming that they are harmless. there have been many cases where people have picked up Broardheaded Snakes mistaking them for diamonds simply because they had no idea.
Unfortunately ignorance provails with the general public when it comes to snakes.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Oct 1, 2010)

JasonL and Dickyknee:
They are stunning Diamonds you posted up there. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

jcunningham said:


> first thing is he has some knowledge of local species how would he know that broadies live in the area 2nd its tv they make things up to make it excitin but most importantly how many of u amatuers at a glance could tell the difference between a young e. brown n a marsh or a young red belly and small scale without pikin it up stop with the procrastinating ur all DH"s with too much time on ur hands



red belly and a small scaled snake??? 
are you referring to _Oxyuranus microlepidotus?? 

_if so who are you calling a DH :lol:


----------



## soundfix (Oct 1, 2010)

Am i the only one that has expeirienced the'Cold Shoulder' treatment at vets when you go in with a snake?. i had a Diamond that when it was taken to the vet,snake hadnt been shedding properly and needed to be antibiotics for a cut.
Not only did i end up going to another vet that also wouldnt see the snake.The vets just arent experienced, -nice enough people, but trained Human Surgeon ect, only have to learn one species(humans), Vet have to learn so many different, i really wouldnt have my snakes go to a Vet now that i have found a good one a osford.
Another thing was, in the Vet waiting room, a small fluffy dog, called Fifi, was getting treats of the staff, they call all the other 'patients' by thier first name,-said hi to Muffy the cat when a lady came in , and they were oh, so concerned about these warm blooded hairy things, and thats all good.I love all animals too.Its just that, they were oblivious, that the snake was my pet, they told me they hated snakes, and didnt ask me her name or show any concern for her what so ever. Actually had to convince them to let me speak to a Vet, in the hallway. 
He was happy to give me(sell), me the antibiotics, made up in injectable syringe, and ask was it ok that i give her the needles over a 2 week period myself. He openly admitted that he didnt study Reptiles as an extra, and had a slight fear of handling them.I was glad to treat her at home myself, I can rely on this vet if i know what i need, otherwise he phones another vet at SugarLoaf, for advice and medications referal ect.
Now getting back to the real topic.How could you not like this nice Vet- have you not noticed his big shiny smile, and the way he talks to old ladies is soooo adorable, let aone when he kissed the lamb!!
You can always turn the TV off, if you dont like what your watching.exposing yourself to it, then bagging out on forum,is exactly what a good TV character will have you doing.Talking about him, and by the way, I would love to have a chat with the guy, to see if he's as stimulating in th flesh as he appears to be on the tele.I dont really care how good he is at telling snakes apart, i dont even care if he's a good Vet. I'll never be needing him i doubt,- but i -Love him anyway..More.More.


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 1, 2010)

TBH i think the only reason people (like my mother) watch the show is because he is cute lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 1, 2010)

soundfix said:


> ...... he phones another vet at SugarLoaf, for advice and medications referal ect......



Is it Mark Simpson? Not sure last name but have heard the vet at West Wallsend is specialist with reptiles. Friends of mine with GTPs trust him enough to operate on their snakes. Sounds like he must know what he's doing.

I went to an educational afternoon about Snakes and Skulls and even this guy mentioned the similarity between a diamond and broadheaded. I would like to own one, but I can't even keep my pythons in their enclosures, let alone keeping a venomous one. Ha! Will just visit my friends to admire theirs.


----------



## Dan. (Oct 1, 2010)

Dr Chris said "people have DIED confusing the broad-head with a diamond"
Anybody heard of this before???
i know someone who got bitten by a broadhead and while they said it was one of the most excruciating things they had to deal with, it certainly didnt kill them.


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 1, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> Even the OP has trouble ID'ing snakes


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 1, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Dr Chris said "people have DIED confusing the broad-head with a diamond"
> Anybody heard of this before???
> i know someone who got bitten by a broadhead and while they said it was one of the most excruciating things they had to deal with, it certainly didnt kill them.



The broadheadeds are a potentially dangerous snake. You know one person who survived a bite. Doesn't mean they aren't life threatening.


----------



## cris (Oct 1, 2010)

I have read from 'thou who shall not be named'(rofl) that an old woman died from a heart attack after being bitten by a diamond python because she thought it was venomous.

I know about OPP but what does OP mean when not talking about spirits?


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 1, 2010)

cris said:


> I know about OPP but what does OP mean when not talking about spirits?


 
I'm guessing OP = Original Poster.


----------



## Megzz (Oct 1, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> TBH i think the only reason people (like my mother) watch the show is because he is cute lol


No, that is just a bonus 

I like the show for all the cute dogs and cats they save.


----------



## Borris+Natasha (Oct 2, 2010)

First off: Very easy to tell differnece between a Diamond pythong and a Broad headed snake in adults the python lokks very typical of a python the broaded headed doesnt. 

Secondly How many vets would come out and get a snake if you rang them? NONE what a joke? 

I just resent the fact that he is made to look like he knows and can do everything to do with animals seriously what a joke


----------



## thecat (Oct 2, 2010)

It's TV, people. 

Even if he was 100% sure of course he's going to say he not to add some drama. "Ohhh it might be venomous, I have to be carefu. People have died...l"

Also just think, he rushes in, it's just a diamond python. Later some random pleb sees a snake in their yard, it looks similar, same sort of colour. Must just be a baby of that type bond vet said was a harmless diamond python, I'll just pick it up...Turns out it's broadheaded snake they cop a bike but hey it's just a python no need to do the whole first aid thing...


Moral 
a) it added to the ratings
b) it cautions plebs who arn't the experts like you all are not to judge a snake by it's colour.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Oct 2, 2010)

thecat said:


> It's TV, people.
> 
> Even if he was 100% sure of course he's going to say he not to add some drama. "Ohhh it might be venomous, I have to be carefu. People have died...l"
> 
> ...



Agreed...


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 2, 2010)

He's a bit of an old ladies man :lol: He sure knows how to WOW the Grannys! :lol: :lol:

Personally I think he'd have gotten far more repeat work if he'd entered the pool in a pair of budgie smugglers


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 2, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> He can make a house call to me anytime.....oops :shock:
> 
> Am I allowed to say that? :lol:


 your begginning to sound like my mother!


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 2, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Personally I think he'd have gotten far more repeat work if he'd entered the pool in a pair of budgie smugglers


 Tony abbott style!


----------



## persona (Oct 2, 2010)

His cameraman (and himself) got a good close look at it when it was in the cavity at the side of the pool with its head above water. Heat pits were clearly apparent. 
He did know it was harmless imo, but ratings demand excitement.


----------



## hypochondroac (Oct 2, 2010)

thecat said:


> Also just think, he rushes in, it's just a diamond python. Later some random pleb sees a snake in their yard, it looks similar, same sort of colour. Must just be a baby of that type bond vet said was a harmless diamond python, I'll just pick it up...Turns out it's broadheaded snake they cop a bike but hey it's just a python no need to do the whole first aid thing...



Why couldn't he just have explained that although it was a non-venomous diamond python, there are also snakes out there that can look similar to the untrained eye and it's very important to have a snake correctly ID'd before contemplating moving it.

Oh that's right, because teaching the general public isn't first on his list of priorities. If it was he might have explained that vets arn't the people to call to ID a snake. Imagine all the annoying snake related phone calls vets may be receiving in the weeks after that episode was on television.

He really grinds my gears.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Good job it was Bondi Vet and not Man vs Wild, it's even harder to tell the difference when there cooked


----------



## giggle (Oct 2, 2010)

> RIP Peter Steele.
> Jan 4th 1962 - April 14th 2010



Teehee ^_^ respect


----------



## DragonKells (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't watch it because he's a good vet...he's an attractive bloke that loves animals! yep! that's a good enough reason to waste 30 minutes of my time  LOL!


----------



## hypochondroac (Oct 3, 2010)

Still not getting the attractive thing.


----------



## Kitah (Oct 3, 2010)

hypochondroac said:


> ....Imagine all the annoying snake related phone calls vets may be receiving in the weeks after that episode was on television.



I'll be graduating as a vet at the end of 2011, and I personally wouldn't mind ifI were called out for snake relocations  Maybe I'm the exception to the rule  I do understand where you're coming from with this concept though, and I do agree


----------



## cwtiger (Oct 3, 2010)

Some people on here really amaze me there are alot of asumptions that go around and not just with Bondi vet but on new comers and other users of this site. I thought it was supposed to be a place to come and chat with people with the same interest and to be given advice on matters that we are unsure of but it seems to be the place of late to come if you want to be critised weather you are a forum user or not. Just because something happened on TV doesn't mean that members of the public are going to start and phone their vets for relocation. Was there has there been an increase in those wanting house visits I am guessing not. Was there has there been an increase in members of the public wanting other services fromt their vets that aren't the norm. Probably not. No one ever has a bad or judgmental thing to say about RSPCA rescue and there are alot of faults during the filming of that program in regards to the treatment of people and animals. Maybe that's because people think it is live and for real and don't realise it is also set up for the cameras. I think that if I was him I would approach with caution and I certainly wouldn't be grabbing any wild snake by the tail and I am sure when faced with it alot of you wouldn't just jump in and grab a wild snake. The idea was to teach caution and not heroisum but maybe everyone has to be a hero to meet the approval and standards of some forum users.


----------



## Riggsy (Oct 3, 2010)

Putting his Celebrity status and the assumptions of a TV set up aside....

The two things that I was concerned about when watching that episode was that when he got there he wasn't sure what it was and looked like he wasn't comfortable handling it whatever it was....So why didn't he immediatly call a proper snake catcher.

Then when he was sure it was a Diamond Python, he got the lady of the house to help him hold the bag! When catching any snake, it's a big no no to have anyone unexperienced, especially the young or elderly, to help catch the snake let alone have them in the immediate area. When he was putting it in the bag she was well within strike range. If that snake decided to fire up and latch on to her then it would have been a very bad situation.

As for his personal judgement ( not just as a Vet ) What a dope! Stick to cats and dogs...


----------



## thecat (Oct 3, 2010)

hypochondroac said:


> Why couldn't he just have explained that although it was a non-venomous diamond python, there are also snakes out there that can look similar to the untrained eye and it's very important to have a snake correctly ID'd before contemplating moving it.


 
Isn't that exactly what happened? the diamond/broadheaded call was made from the other side of the pool when the camera could only just see it beneath the water. As stated earlier once he got a better look he said "It's a diamond python". It's not as though he went thought the entire show saying he still wasn't sure.


----------



## cwtiger (Oct 3, 2010)

That's what I thought. He approached the area said it could be this he hopes it isn't this went closer as he couldn't see the entire snake to make a judgement call on length when all the snake wasn't exposed lifted the skimmer lid saw that it was a diamond python and started to capture for reloaction.


----------



## BJC-787 (Oct 3, 2010)

i have seen people say he is a tv vet, celebrity, but he is a qualified vet so he has done all the uni and other qualifications to become a vet and is just lucky enough to be approached to be on a tv show.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 3, 2010)

He seems like a nice guy to me.... I don't know, maybe he's not the brightest crayon in the box?! He probably couldn't be a celebrity if he was  

"What do you call the med student that graduated last in his class??.... Doctor!" Same for vets, I guess


----------



## cwtiger (Oct 4, 2010)

_*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*_ 
_*Bondi Vet*_ is an Australian factual television series. It follows the lives of a veterinarian at a commercial veterinary clinic in Bondi Beach in Sydney. Each episode typically features two primary cases as well as a secondary storyline. The pilot episode was first broadcast on 5 February 2009, and since then one full season has aired. The show airs on Channel Ten in Australia, as well as on regional networks in many other countries including Sky1 in the United Kingdom.
It is narrated by Steve Oemcke and the score is composed by Neil Sutherland. _Bondi Vet_ garnered an average of 0.93 million viewers per episode on Ten during its first year.[1] It will continue with its second season in 2010.[2][3]
Brown previously appeared on lifestyle programs, _Talk to the Animals_, _Harry's Practice_ and _Burke's Backyard_.[4]
The show is based at the Bondi Junction Veterinary Hospital, where Dr Chris Brown has worked for a number of years. This veterinary hospital, which was built in 1934 is possibly the oldest purpose built veterinary hospital in Australia[_citation needed_]. The area it services is one of the most interesting in Australia with a wonderful mix of people from all walks of life. The show picks up on this and celebrates the wonderful bond that exists between people and their pets and also the passion and commitment that all of those who work at the Bondi Junction Veterinary Hospital bring to their work.
The show's opening theme in the Australian broadcast is "Coming Home" by Alex Lloyd. Internationally, it is an original piece composed by Neil Sutherland


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 4, 2010)

cwtiger said:


> That's what I thought. He approached the area said it could be this he hopes it isn't this went closer as he couldn't see the entire snake to make a judgement call on length when all the snake wasn't exposed lifted the skimmer lid saw that it was a diamond python and started to capture for reloaction.



And who's to say that an experienced snakehandler wasn't standing by, behind the cameras, anyway.


----------



## persona (Oct 4, 2010)

Crikey! So the blokes a bit wussy with snakes, give him a break. Show me a spider and I'll run a 2 min mile! I've seen 'snake handling' on tv that was tanamount to abuse, the name George comes to mind right off the bat.
Atleast this guy was relatively gentle, despite the theatrics, and "released" it afterward!


----------



## cwtiger (Oct 4, 2010)

Hay I am defending the guy. I think he acted in the best way possible. More credit to him for going out and dealing with the situation instead of calling a snake relocation person who would most likely charge and arm and a leg for removal.


----------



## soundfix (Oct 4, 2010)

How'd you guess.Yes it was Mark Simpson.


mysnakesau said:


> Is it Mark Simpson? Not sure last name but have heard the vet at West Wallsend is specialist with reptiles. Friends of mine with GTPs trust him enough to operate on their snakes. Sounds like he must know what he's doing.
> 
> I went to an educational afternoon about Snakes and Skulls and even this guy mentioned the similarity between a diamond and broadheaded. I would like to own one, but I can't even keep my pythons in their enclosures, let alone keeping a venomous one. Ha! Will just visit my friends to admire theirs.


----------



## dossy (Oct 4, 2010)

for all the people on this forum saying that he should no all the local animals get a grip. does he need to know all the bug types in the area before he can help animals or what if he moves to perth does he need to learn everything again about all the locals before he can be called a vet?? just because all you know what it is does not mean he does...im sure there are things he knows that you dont.

one a more possitive note he will now of lernt for next time


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 5, 2010)

soundfix said:


> How'd you guess.Yes it was Mark Simpson.



No guess, I knew it was Mark, Mark Simpson was on the tip of my tongue. I have a friend who is a reputable breeder and swears by Mark knowing his stuff.


----------



## Anatole (Oct 6, 2010)

NatoRey said:


> no, as a vet of Australian fauna he should at least have basic knowledge of local species one would think,
> also im positive, on veterinarian scale he certainly is not a tall poppy my local vet thats Indian born knows more about local species than him...
> JMO



Yes he should know about snake identification and considering he does not, he should refrain from future call outs. What if it had been something venomous???? 
He should go and get his qualifications in order. LOL A two day course of Reptile & Venomous Snake Control may save his life in the future.


----------



## Anatole (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes he should know about snake identification and considering he does not, he should refrain from future call outs. What if it had been something venomous???? 
He should go and get his qualifications in order. LOL A two day course in Reptile & Venomous Snake Control may save his life.


----------



## Anatole (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't think we get may killer bugs in Australia, however snakes galore..... and venomous snakes are more dangerous than loaded guns. As a qualified snake catcher I can assure you that it is imperative to be able to identify and handle these animals safely. Just consider the ramifications if the snake had been venomous and someone had been bitten???


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 6, 2010)

Anatole said:


> Yes he should know about snake identification and considering he does not, he should refrain from future call outs. .......



What makes you think he doesn't know how to ID snakes? Just because he made a couple of suggestions from the otherside of the pool? Many snakes have similar pattern. You can't just expect someone to know from first glance what it is. You wouldn't believe how many red-belly call outs I have attended to, to find nothing more than a blue tongue. But I assure these ppl they did the right thing. You can't give a 100% ID when all you can see is some scales showing from a hole, and its in their best interest to find someone who can handle the situation in case it was a red belly. 

Dr Chris did the right thing. He isn't there to be a hero but to approach the snake with caution. Until he could see it to offer a proper ID he was being cautious which any sensible person would do. Had his diamond turned out to be a broadheaded he would have been able to see that more clearly as he lifted up the lid, and I can guarantee for a TV program like that, they wouldn't take risks to tarnish his name. He would have had a snakehandler standing outside the cameras.


----------



## Wally (Oct 6, 2010)

mysnakesau said:


> You wouldn't believe how many red-belly call outs I have attended to, to find nothing more than a blue tongue. But I assure these ppl they did the right thing.


 
Aint that the truth.


----------



## stockhorse (Oct 6, 2010)

Anatole said:


> Yes he should know about snake identification and considering he does not, he should refrain from future call outs.


Are you saying that if at anytime you are unsure of a snake identification,even if just for a few seconds,because it may possibly be more than on type,when you see it from 40 feet away and it is only partially visible, that you will refrain from future callouts?


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 6, 2010)

...


----------



## marina (Oct 7, 2010)

i realised it was a diamondfrom the second i looked at it  bondi vet is useless... :[


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 7, 2010)

he is in bondi after all - too much sun and surf can get to you


----------



## ubermensch (Oct 7, 2010)

I think you all need to cut him a bit of slack. 
When he got a closer look, he knew it was a Diamond straight away.
He handled her with the hook because NOT EVERYONE is comfortable with snakes! Try to see it from the point of people who aren't crazy reptile lovers like everyone on here.
Furthermore, he is EDUCATING THE GENERAL PUBLIC about snakes and HOW NOT to handle a situation - even a Vet can get confused about snake identification and he did the right thing!
The people putting him down? Get off your pedestal. He identified the snake correctly after a closer look, he handled her fine for someone who probably doesn't like snakes and a wild one no less.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

so does everybody agree thats its ok for anyone to do a call out on a diamond python because they know its not venomous?


----------



## ubermensch (Oct 7, 2010)

For all we know he may actually be experienced with reptiles!
He knew that they can look similar from a distance and he knew it was a diamond from his first close glance.
There's a difference between him taking a call out and you takin a call out - but hey if you really wanna start a snake catching business I'm sure we can't stop you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

ubermensch said:


> For all we know he may actually be experienced with reptiles!



HAHAHAHA 

not from the few seconds i seen LMAO


----------



## ubermensch (Oct 7, 2010)

There's a difference between experience and actually enjoying picking a diamond up.
He can be experienced and ****-scared at the same time.
Don't judge someone's actions when you don't know the circumstances or what they know.
Walk a mile in his shoes first, then get back to me.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 7, 2010)

Emergency to Bondi vet!
My snake just swallow my wife gee strings. She is size 24. 
They are pink and toxic.
Help.




Ps, This is meant as joke, not criticism of vet. Most of them do great job and lot of free assistance to wildlife.
I just liked the episode when the little dog swallowed the undies of the owner. I thought that this episode was great for rating.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 7, 2010)

ubermensch said:


> I think you all need to cut him a bit of slack.
> When he got a closer look, he knew it was a Diamond straight away.
> He handled her with the hook because NOT EVERYONE is comfortable with snakes! Try to see it from the point of people who aren't crazy reptile lovers like everyone on here.
> Furthermore, he is EDUCATING THE GENERAL PUBLIC about snakes and HOW NOT to handle a situation - even a Vet can get confused about snake identification and he did the right thing!
> The people putting him down? Get off your pedestal. He identified the snake correctly after a closer look, he handled her fine for someone who probably doesn't like snakes and a wild one no less.


 
I agree, I also handle my big variegata and my wife with hook. I am some time also not comfortable to free handle them. ( I am so lucky that my half don't read this forum. Otherwise there is no protective equipment invented to save me.)
But on serious note, I think that he should use hook to handle wild snake. After all, he is not herp expert and there is no need to get bitten. Diamond pythons bite and infection is always possibility.


----------



## cwtiger (Oct 7, 2010)

Using a hook on you wife is not the best equipment available. Invest in a cattle prod and your actions will be far better rewarded.


----------



## dossy (Oct 8, 2010)

cwtiger said:


> Using a hook on you wife is not the best equipment available. Invest in a cattle prod and your actions will be far better rewarded.



i think i got a spare hanging around my place if you need it haha
also he used a hook because even is he is comftable holding the snake he dosnt want ppl going and just picking snakes up because the crazy man on tv did.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 8, 2010)

dossy said:


> i think i got a spare hanging around my place if you need it haha
> also he used a hook because even is he is comftable holding the snake he dosnt want ppl going and just picking snakes up because the crazy man on tv did.


 
Agreed.... why are we still talking about this?


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 8, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Agreed.... why are we still talking about this?



:? I am sure Colin closed it this morning, cos I thought 'about time!'


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 8, 2010)

Good grief... 11 pages!!! Get a LIFE you people! I'm with Kristy here... He's a vet, he looks good, he is good with animals generally, he's on TV... How many of you critics have done half as much as he has to promote the good care of animals.

So many damned armchair experts... not!

And mis-devious - if your screen name is a play on 'mischievous', it doesn't work... mischievous is MISCHIEVOUS, not MISCHEVIOUS...

Jamie.


----------



## cris (Oct 8, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Good grief... 11 pages!!! Get a LIFE you people! I'm with Kristy here... He's a vet, he looks good, he is good with animals generally, he's on TV... How many of you critics have done half as much as he has to promote the good care of animals.
> 
> So many damned armchair experts... not!
> 
> Jamie.


 
I agree with you and Kristy why is this thread still going? What sort of fool would read it or keep adding more posts  :lol: Also if you change your settings to 50 posts per page its only like 3 and a bit pages.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 8, 2010)

Ha cris - my eyes aren't that good... or maybe the screen is too small lol!

J.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

I am almost on 1000 posts


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 8, 2010)

Okay, okay... for Farma's sake, we should discuss this a bit further....

So, first things first, everyone agrees he's pretty good looking right?


----------



## ubermensch (Oct 8, 2010)

Definitely agree.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Okay, okay... for Farma's sake, we should discuss this a bit further....
> 
> So, first things first, everyone agrees he's pretty good looking right?


 

No im going to take my usual stance and disagree on that one too, he looks nothing like me!


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Oct 8, 2010)

Of all the fascinating things that could be discussed here, this topic has attracted 11 pages of responses?

Some people just love to hate I guess


----------



## PhilK (Oct 8, 2010)

I study vet and we all hate him so much... he is a sell out, and is bloody useless. He makes my blood boil.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 8, 2010)

Three more to go, Farma!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

I will make a special thread
where everybody can congratulate me on becoming an expert


----------



## stockhorse (Oct 8, 2010)

PhilK I am sure he couldn't care less.And if you ever achieve 1/10th that he has you will think yourself a hero I am sure


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 8, 2010)

I haven't read the thread and don't intend to because after 12 pages it's bound to be full of crap BUT I will congratulate Farma on whatever he has done that now makes him an expert... CONGRATULATIONS buddy!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

not yet Matt you need to wait for my new thread


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 8, 2010)

Farma, start a new thread for your 1000th... start it about something really controversial


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Farma, start a new thread for your 1000th... start it about something really controversial


 
awww I didnt even think of that


----------



## PhilK (Oct 8, 2010)

stockhorse said:


> PhilK I am sure he couldn't care less.And if you ever achieve 1/10th that he has you will think yourself a hero I am sure


 Of course he couldn't care less: he is a jerk, so why would he care?

I certainly hope to never become like him.. but the cash would be good!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 8, 2010)

Why is he a jerk? He seems like a nice guy to me.... And he seems to know all the average vet type stuff.... So, what's the problem?


----------



## BrownHash (Oct 8, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Why is he a jerk? He seems like a nice guy to me.... And he seems to know all the average vet type stuff.... So, what's the problem?



He's a jerk because he gets to do thinks others would only dream of 



PhilK said:


> .. but the cash would be good!



I believe that would make you a sellout.


----------



## cris (Oct 8, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> So, first things first, everyone agrees he's pretty good looking right?


 
As far as i can tell Dr. Harry looks better. Is he is hot?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 9, 2010)

No BrownHash, HAVING cash would be good.. I wouldn't do what he did to get it though.. I'd rather own a practice and make money that way than act like an r-tard on TV for personal gain. Every time I have watched him he does something stupid or ridiculous. The whole promise is messed up, for one thing.. what kind of inner city small animal vet also treats zoo animals, horses and wildlife? None that's what kind.. he also has no idea what he is doing most of the time he treats anything apart from cats and dogs.


----------



## stockhorse (Oct 9, 2010)

The opinion of not yet qualified, wordly experienced, enthusiastic young man with more to worry about than studying "vet" it would appear.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 9, 2010)

cris - yes, I like his hat/s. HOT!

Still don't think that makes him a jerk... let alone an "r-tard"


----------



## cris (Oct 9, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> cris - yes, I like his hat/s. HOT!


 
I must admit i have considered turning bi for his hat :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't turn bi - just buy a hat like his and pull more chicks


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 9, 2010)

PhilK, it's not only those who study 'vet' who have valid opinions here. It's a TV show, not a micro examination of his life. It entertains lots of people, and I think you'll find that being a vet involves as much, or more, interaction with people as it does with animals. Maybe it's not an accurate portrayal of the life of a city vet, but who cares. It's one of the gentler shows on commercial television, and there is something good about that.

Dump the chip on your shoulder and you'll be a happier man (or woman), and a better vet to boot...

Jamie.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 9, 2010)

PhilK said:


> No BrownHash, HAVING cash would be good.. I wouldn't do what he did to get it though.. I'd rather own a practice and make money that way than act like an r-tard on TV for personal gain. Every time I have watched him he does something stupid or ridiculous. The whole promise is messed up, for one thing.. what kind of inner city small animal vet also treats zoo animals, horses and wildlife? None that's what kind.. he also has no idea what he is doing most of the time he treats anything apart from cats and dogs.



I strongly disagree here. I watched only one episode when the little dog was a star by eating his owner pink gee strings. That would be classic Bondi inner city episode. I think that this episode made me realized that I don't need to watch this show any more. 
What a cruel decision they made there. Despite that dog liked his pink tucker, owner want his pink gee strings back so they make him vomit it out and return this delicate clothing back to the lady. Where are dogs libertarians when you need them.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 9, 2010)

How about the episode when he got called out to do a horse foaling, and instead of putting a halter on the horse and putting it in a stable, or even examining it he just circled it with his hands up Steve Irwin style in the paddock saying over and over he has to be careful? Idiot.

How about the episode where someone gave him a kangaroo joey and instead of calling a wildlife carer he took it home with him (not in a pouch as I recall) and it died? Idiot.

I understand many of you love him, but I don't, my colleagues don't and I am allowed my opinion just as much as you are allowed yours. Someone in class mentioned what he did on his show and the lecturer asked them to leave, for example.. We also are taught in surgery by someone who graduated with him and it's certainly not just me. It's not because I am a grumpy person or have a chip on my shoulder or am jealous or think he is hot... I just don't like him for the guy he seems to be. Get over it - you like him and I don't.


----------



## Megzz (Oct 9, 2010)

PhilK said:


> How about the episode when he got called out to do a horse foaling, and instead of putting a halter on the horse and putting it in a stable, or even examining it he just circled it with his hands up Steve Irwin style in the paddock saying over and over he has to be careful? Idiot.
> 
> How about the episode where someone gave him a kangaroo joey and instead of calling a wildlife carer he took it home with him (not in a pouch as I recall) and it died? Idiot.
> 
> I understand many of you love him, but I don't, my colleagues don't and I am allowed my opinion just as much as you are allowed yours. Someone in class mentioned what he did on his show and the lecturer asked them to leave, for example.. We also are taught in surgery by someone who graduated with him and it's certainly not just me. It's not because I am a grumpy person or have a chip on my shoulder or am jealous or think he is hot... I just don't like him for the guy he seems to be. Get over it - you like him and I don't.



I can understand what you mean having read those examples. To someone who knows the correct procedures in those situations I see how he seems like an idiot. To someone who wouldn't have a clue of the right way to handle those situations and just watches the odd episode (like me), he seems like a good vet... I suppose because he saves lots of animals?


----------



## stockhorse (Oct 9, 2010)

Twit! put the halter on and put it a stable is asking for trouble,confined space to work in, the chance of the mare becoming cast! YOU certainly are the expert.Steve Irwin didn't have anything to do with horses,do yourself a favour and watch some videos of Monty Roberts or John Lyons or even Pat Parelli.


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 9, 2010)

It is human nature to be jealous of somebody that is more successful than you...


----------



## PhilK (Oct 9, 2010)

stockhorse said:


> Twit! put the halter on and put it a stable is asking for trouble,confined space to work in, the chance of the mare becoming cast! YOU certainly are the expert.Steve Irwin didn't have anything to do with horses,do yourself a favour and watch some videos of Monty Roberts or John Lyons or even Pat Parelli.


 What on earth are you talking about? Every foaling I have witnessed (which admittedly is only around the 10 or 11 mark) has been in a stable, yard or confined area.. especially the dystocias that come down to the equine hospital at uni. They don't lead them out into the middle of a paddock to do work on them mate.. most people keep their expectant mares somewhere where they can be easily monitored for the birth and where equipment/help is near at hand (i.e. not in the paddock).

I never said Steve had anything to do with horses I said old mate Bondi was acting like him, prancing around in a half squat position with his hands up.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 9, 2010)

Calm down people. If you start argue , fight and call your self names, I will stop this topic and issue infractions. 
You are talking about TV show, not about real life.


----------



## dpeica (Oct 9, 2010)

Can I get special treatment and be able to call people names?


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Oct 9, 2010)

Seriously, does anyone really care that much either way?

The guy has done his training, has worked hard, and is qualified. He appears on TV, does things that may be different or incorrect (debatable) according to some of us sitting at home, but really, I'm sure we could criticise all vets in one way or another if what they did was taped.

Some hate him and some don't, but can't imagine why anyone cares _that_ much!? How amusing.


----------



## ToadCountry (Oct 13, 2010)

PhilK....and copious others (tooooo many to name!) - I am sorry that you feel the way you do, and I am sorry that you have such a profoundly distasteful way of showing yourselves for what you are. 

My vet practice does e.v.e.r.y.t.h.i.n.g. 
Over a standard period of 3 months we would see the following.........
We treat lions, tigers, hippos, pigs, goats, sugar gliders, lemurs, wombats, sea turtles, dingoes, macropods, cockatiels, macaws, GTP's, BHP's, koalas, elapids, horses, chooks, dogs, cats, dingoes, cassowarys, guinea pigs, and cows !! 

Seriously - do some of you even read or think about what you type?

As to those who have already had a go - picking on one guy, in one TV show is like picking on a GP for not knowing how to do a kidney transplant on the back of his ute. 

And all the previous negative statements regarding this one man - completely and utterly subscribe to my personal belief that most Aussies are an ignorant bunch of armchair idiots who will comment on 2 flies crawling up a wall and consequently derive enormous fulfillment from it.

Would it not be prudent to lock this thread before more lay-people and other assorted know-it-alls make fools of themselves ??


----------



## cris (Oct 13, 2010)

ToadCountry said:


> My vet practice does e.v.e.r.y.t.h.i.n.g.


 
So you also treat illegal exotics even though there are no known quarantine or vetinary sterilization practices to avoid unknown viruses etc. that exist in reptiles from all around the world?

I think the content of the thread could be simplified into saying females think he is hot and most people without that bais think the show is rubbish and hes a show pony.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 13, 2010)

cris said:


> I think the content of the thread could be simplified into saying females think he is hot and most people without that bais think the show is rubbish and hes a show pony.


Bingo



ToadCountry said:


> PhilK....and copious others (tooooo many to name!) - I am sorry that you feel the way you do, and I am sorry that you have such a profoundly distasteful way of showing yourselves for what you are.
> 
> My vet practice does e.v.e.r.y.t.h.i.n.g.
> Over a standard period of 3 months we would see the following.........
> We treat lions, tigers, hippos, pigs, goats, sugar gliders, lemurs, wombats, sea turtles, dingoes, macropods, cockatiels, macaws, GTP's, BHP's, koalas, elapids, horses, chooks, dogs, cats, dingoes, cassowarys, guinea pigs, and cows !!


What? Which practice? I will come and do my practical rotations there next year as that sounds out of control.. please PM me the name of your practice so I can put my application in.

Do you seriously think his inner Bondi practice does that?



> Seriously - do some of you even read or think about what you type?
> 
> As to those who have already had a go - picking on one guy, in one TV show is like picking on a GP for not knowing how to do a kidney transplant on the back of his ute.
> 
> ...


 Why is it so very important for people like you that everybody agrees with your opinion? Can't you deal with the fact that some of us don't like him without assuming that somehow reflects on the people we are? Ridiculous.


----------



## ToadCountry (Oct 13, 2010)

Sigh.
cris.....
If you need some advice from an AQIS accredited veterinarian regarding "quaratine" ( I believe the word is quarantine) - then I suggest you get googling. Actually, the AQIS website will give you some very good information on import/export protocols to-and-from all sorts of countries - and from there you can possibly do a little bit of readng about various zoonotic diseases and the import restrictions in place in Australia to "avoid unknown viruses that exist in reptiles from all around the world." 

Did I mention my practice also has two AQIS veterinarians? 
Don't believe I did, sorry, silly of me to assume that when I say everything - I mean everything.

By "vetinary" - do you mean "veterinary"?.....and by "sterilation" do you mean "sterilisation?".....and with regard to sterilisation, do you mean sterilising a dog or a cat, guinea pig or rabbit - or do you mean using a well known product such as F10 which sterilises pathogens. 

Would you care to extrapolate to the wider herp fraternity and myself your obvious knowledge regarding "unknown viruses" and what we should be looking out for if we meet one ? 

I think that the content of the (whole) thread could be simplified into saying that most people without bias (and a decent grip on reality) think the show is a show.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 14, 2010)

How about you grow up and stop debating spelling? It doesn't make you seem smart, just makes you look immature.

Also please tell me the name of your practice as it sounds out of this world.. Do you own this practice? You seem very knowledgeable indeed, what are your qualifications if any? ... but then you are just another anonymous face sitting behind a computer, so who knows what the truth is, right?


----------



## hypochondroac (Oct 14, 2010)

How exciting is this.


----------



## Australis (Oct 14, 2010)

He is as good as bear grylls.


----------



## Megzz (Oct 14, 2010)

hypochondroac said:


> How exciting is this.


Way better than watching Bondi Vet.


----------



## hypochondroac (Oct 14, 2010)

Megzz said:


> Way better than watching Bondi Vet.


 
Zing!


----------



## dossy (Oct 14, 2010)

i think this whole thing has gotn out of hand and i agree with the person who said it should be locked. but for difrnt resons 

hey everyone smile its 1 guy if we all picked on every aussie on tv im sure we would become to dislike tv


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Oct 14, 2010)

*Ok so my 2 cents*

I have been absent from here for AGES but I did want to wade in a little bit mainly on the vet side of things...

SO my background is I'm studying currently, trying to get into vet. The course is 5 years where I am and that seems like a long time to most people but you're cramming in anatomy, physiology, pharmacology and diagnostics on dogs cats rats mice rabbits guinea pigs horses cattle sheep and camels plus a couple of others as well as stuff on actual clinical practice and dealing with clients etc. Reptiles are such a new thing to the 'mainstream' group of common pets that there is no specialist unit on them, nor are they really addressed in any of the other units other then a lecture or two unless your prof has a real interest.

Secondly practicing vets often refer to people with more experience or you just don't see them because of that continuing attitude ' the only good snake is a dead snake'. I can guarantee that if that had occurred where I live, someone would have blasted its head off with a shotgun. So yea while I still did have a good laugh that he couldn't identify what was pretty clearly a diamond, I don't really blame him. Today's graduating vets have to take it upon themselves to self educate where reptiles are concerned and longer term we need to change the course. Perhaps a 4 week intensive course for post-grads could help bring current vets up to speed? Or an elective unit for those interested?

Anyway in the here and now its about having a few good herp mates who you can ring and a vet who is willing to work with you as a team and go that extra mile to find the gold standard treatment if they are not sure. And I've got both!!!!


----------



## D3pro (Oct 14, 2010)

this got moved to chit chat? I'm surprised it wasn't closed 100 replies ago


----------



## ToadCountry (Oct 14, 2010)

PhilK - you are a vet student. 
Fact. 
You have spoken in very loud and very unsavoury terms about a qualified veterinarian that you don't know, and have reflected at length on the "nature" of the editorial content of his very popular show. 
Fact.
In addition to your critique of a qualified veterinarian that you don't personally know - you have attended, along with your classmates, roughly 10 or so foalings. This would make you an expert on ?? 
What abs would you introduce if you are confronted with patent urachus at day 5-8 ? 
So when the client is staring at you whilst you are flopping the placenta out and trying to work out if anything is missing - I'm sure you will do yourself proud. Because you have attended 10 or so foalings back when you kinda listened in that prac session. 

The actor that portrayed James Herriot in the (other successful) TV series was able to portray more humbleness and empathy than you have shown thus far in your very public display on this forum.

One of the biggest lessons you should have learned as a vet student - is that the more you learn - the more you don't know.
And if you heed that first lesson well - you will be humbled by what you have yet to learn, and this should reflect in your scribblings on this very public forum - whereupon you are broadcasting your dislike of a qualified veterinarian who has made a success of himself.
He shows a humble side that you have yet to achieve.

My practice is a hive of activity and offers many opportunities for students during their various rotations.
We have many very bright and dedicated students from around Australia and OS constantly bombarding us in the hope that they may come and sample the delights of our lifestyle, climate, and hugely varied client base.
Unfortuneately for many - we get to pick and choose our students. 
I am sure you will do well in your endeavours.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 14, 2010)

I think that now is the time to close this topic. 
Good to finish after this post from ToadCountry.
I must say that I agree with all he said. 
It is so easy to criticise. Some times modesty would be more appreciated.


----------

